# New Silhouette Studio software - reviews here please



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Right, so i've just downloaded it for my CraftRobo. From the offset it looks decent, better than Robo Master but I have not had a proper look around.

1 thing I did notice however is the built in cut controller, this could potentially be a life saver for networked machines, will find out when I try tomorrow!

From looking at it, it definately has more features than the Master, also, dimensions of every object are shown individually, cool.

You can type text and ungroup the entire word to make individual letters for placement.

It also has Win and Mac compatible downloads.

I'll have a proper play around and post a more detailed insight in to this new software. Anyone else, please add your review.

Raj


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I would also like more details on this software. I just purchased the Silhouette Cutter (hadn't arrived as of yet) and was considering purchasing the Funtime software. Do you know how this software compares to Funtime?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Compared to RoboMaster, it's like having Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw! But compared to AI or Corel, it's like having RoboMaster! lol It's definitely an improvement but it doesn't have the vast number of bells and whistles that are in Funtime or KNK Studio... or even Inkscape. But it is free, it's fairly user friendly, and there's a planned update in November that will have some additional features working, like the ability to auto-trace and import DXF which, actually, RM can already do.

Last April, I was at a scrapbooking convention and the Silhouette rep said that the new software would be capable of rhinestone designing. But I've yet to find the feature in this early release.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Sandy! I think I'll just go with Funtime. I'm a newbie at rhinestone design so I think the more the program is designed to do just that, the better chance I have of catching on.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry guys, i've been so snowed under with work after posting that i've not had time to sit down and have a proper play around. Thanks for stepping in Sandy. It is a great improvement from RoboMaster but still can't compare to the others in market.


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been very surprised with the Silhouette software! I have been using winpcsign for about a year now and truely I like the Silhouette program. I even surprised myself. I had no intention of even learning it in the beginning because I have a big sutter and only bought the Silhouette for my granddaughters (Teen agers) and I thought I better learn the software in order to help them. After using the little Silhouette and the softwatre that goes with it I decided to get the new Silhouette Cameo cutter to use for smaller items. It cuts so nicely and such small detail and has such a small footprint I can put it on my desk. I still can't believe how impressed I am with the little thing. The Cameo cuts 12 inches wide and up to 120 inches long and the new software has many upgrades. 
so.....that's my 3 cents worth. Good luck. You will have lots of help here.
Bonnie Williams
Kansas City, MO


----------



## austratas (Jul 26, 2011)

I just purchased the cameo as well but it hasn't come in yet. Where do you get your designs? What type of files does it take? Vector?


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

austratas said:


> I just purchased the cameo as well but it hasn't come in yet. Where do you get your designs? What type of files does it take? Vector?


You can download Studio designs right from the software. Most of them are .99. You also can import your own jpg designs and the Studio software will convert to vector image or you can import any vector image (eps) and cut from the Silhouette Studio software. If you get the upgraded software, (49.00) you can also use svg images to cut. 
You know, you can go ahead and download the software from www.silhouetteamerica.com (at no charge) even though you don't have your cutter yet and it will give you a chance to get aquainted with it and there you will see how to buy designs through the program and you can practice importing other images. It is better to download from the website because you get the latest version. There are 50 designs included with your program. I really like the software. You can also create your own designs just as in Corel Draw. I think it's easier to creat in Studio than in Corel. Of course you will be able to use any font that is in your computer then you will be able to manipulate the lettering anyway you want to. Go ahead and give it a try. You can also print from the software and just so many things.
Good Luck, You will love your cutter!
Bonnie Williams
Kansas City, MO


----------



## austratas (Jul 26, 2011)

a123bonnie said:


> You can download Studio designs right from the software. Most of them are .99. You also can import your own jpg designs and the Studio software will convert to vector image or you can import any vector image (eps) and cut from the Silhouette Studio software. If you get the upgraded software, (49.00) you can also use svg images to cut.
> You know, you can go ahead and download the software from www.silhouetteamerica.com (at no charge) even though you don't have your cutter yet and it will give you a chance to get aquainted with it and there you will see how to buy designs through the program and you can practice importing other images. It is better to download from the website because you get the latest version. There are 50 designs included with your program. I really like the software. You can also create your own designs just as in Corel Draw. I think it's easier to creat in Studio than in Corel. Of course you will be able to use any font that is in your computer then you will be able to manipulate the lettering anyway you want to. Go ahead and give it a try. You can also print from the software and just so many things.
> Good Luck, You will love your cutter!
> Bonnie Williams
> Kansas City, MO


This was so helpful Bonnie! Thank you so much. What external website do you use to find your designs? Is any image that is a vector image a eps? I've noticed that most of the websites out there are in vector files.


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

austratas said:


> This was so helpful Bonnie! Thank you so much. What external website do you use to find your designs? Is any image that is a vector image a eps? I've noticed that most of the websites out there are in vector files.


You are most welcome! 
No, not all vector images are .eps. If you go on the net to find vector images you can save and download as eps. (Encapsulated Post Script). What that means is that you will end up with exactly what you started with. If it was a vector image in the beginning it will be a vector image when it arrives. Once you import your eps image into the Silhouette Studio software you can then save it as a .studio format. That is the format the software uses. 
Your image must be in vector format in order to cut. That applies to any cutter and any software. The Studio format is usually a vector image. WOW, that even confuses me but I hope you understand and just know that if you do go on the net for images that you need for it to be a vector image and download in .eps format. 
If I am looking for a particular image I just go to google but I create most of what I do within the program or in Corel Draw. Keep in mind that if you look at the Silhouette designs you will find several thousand.
Bonnie Williams
Kansas City, MO


----------



## austratas (Jul 26, 2011)

a123bonnie said:


> You are most welcome!
> No, not all vector images are .eps. If you go on the net to find vector images you can save and download as eps. (Encapsulated Post Script). What that means is that you will end up with exactly what you started with. If it was a vector image in the beginning it will be a vector image when it arrives. Once you import your eps image into the Silhouette Studio software you can then save it as a .studio format. That is the format the software uses.
> Your image must be in vector format in order to cut. That applies to any cutter and any software. The Studio format is usually a vector image. WOW, that even confuses me but I hope you understand and just know that if you do go on the net for images that you need for it to be a vector image and download in .eps format.
> If I am looking for a particular image I just go to google but I create most of what I do within the program or in Corel Draw. Keep in mind that if you look at the Silhouette designs you will find several thousand.
> ...


Wow, you are a pro! Yes it is confusing but you are explaining it well. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

austratas said:


> Wow, you are a pro! Yes it is confusing but you are explaining it well. Thanks for all your input!


That is so nice of you to say! I am still learning though. It seems that I learn something every time I go to do a new thing. It never stops and I still have questions all the time but this is a great place to find the answers. 
I hope you get your cutter soon and if you have questions after you get up and running just post here and I or someone else will be happy to help. 
Good luck!


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Is the upgrade available? Will you be able to export out a design as an svg?


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

a123bonnie said:


> You can download Studio designs right from the software. Most of them are .99. You also can import your own jpg designs and the Studio software will convert to vector image or you can import any vector image (eps) and cut from the Silhouette Studio software. If you get the upgraded software, (49.00) you can also use svg images to cut.
> You know, you can go ahead and download the software from www.silhouetteamerica.com (at no charge) even though you don't have your cutter yet and it will give you a chance to get aquainted with it and there you will see how to buy designs through the program and you can practice importing other images. It is better to download from the website because you get the latest version. There are 50 designs included with your program. I really like the software. You can also create your own designs just as in Corel Draw. I think it's easier to creat in Studio than in Corel. Of course you will be able to use any font that is in your computer then you will be able to manipulate the lettering anyway you want to. Go ahead and give it a try. You can also print from the software and just so many things.
> Good Luck, You will love your cutter!
> Bonnie Williams
> Kansas City, MO



I attempted to import a .eps file into the studio software and was not able to. I got an error message on the screen that says that file type was unsupported. Is there a tutorial on using .eps files?


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Studio does not support eps files.


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

That's right, I left out a couple of steps. You can creat your design in Corel or AI or something else and save as jpg then import into your Silhouette Studio Library. When you open it you Trace and it is converted to Studio software and you can do anything with it, including resize, reshape, Rotate or anything else you can do with the Silhouette designs then cut.

Thanks for the correction.

Bonnie Williams


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I would like to know once somethng is IN and turned into a design, in my case rhinestone, how do you get it out and not have to re stone or re draw or anything like that, just drop it somewhere and cut with a different cutter. Is that possible? looking for svg, eps?


----------



## Mlabbas (Sep 12, 2011)

a123bonnie said:


> That's right, I left out a couple of steps. You can creat your design in Corel or AI or something else and save as jpg then import into your Silhouette Studio Library. When you open it you Trace and it is converted to Studio software and you can do anything with it, including resize, reshape, Rotate or anything else you can do with the Silhouette designs then cut.
> 
> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> Bonnie Williams


That's true, you can now trace an outline for a jpg image in this new Silhouette Studio software version 2.0 that came with my Cameo cutter that just arrived. 

Even better though; 2.0 can now open dxf files! Something the 1.3 version I was using could not do. 

I had always preferred the old Robo Master over Silhouette Studio just for its lack of .dxf support. But now in 2.0, you can create an Illustrator file, export to .dxf and open straight in Silhouette. Bonnie, that's much more accurate that having AI or Corel export to jpg format then have Silhouette "trace" it back to vector which loses some integrity.


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

This is great information! ! ! ! ! I have never used .dxf files because there just was not a reason but this works GREAT so Thank You for this input. It IS so much easier!
Bonnie


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Good info, thanks for sharing,


----------



## Max mozley (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello!
i am interesed in buying Cameo too,but there are a few things that I would like to know:
-Can I cut vectors directly from Corel Draw or Adobe Illustrator? ( or do I have to export them to Sillouette cutting program)
- Does the New Silhouette Studio software support .CDR or .EPS file formats ( meaning that I can import these file formats directly into New Silhouette Studio software and send to cutting without tracing or changing anything )
-Do CorelDraw and Adobe Illustrator have option of saving our work (or converting .CDR or .EPS vector image downloaded from web) to a dxf file format,so we could than cut it directly from New Silhouette Studio software? 
-Does the proces of converting .CDR or .EPS file dxf file affects on image quality anyhow?
-Can Cameo cut Flock an Flex vinyls?
Thanks in advance


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

At this time you cannot cut directly from Corel or AI, the best way to cut your Corel and AI files is to export your vector image as dxf format from Corel and yes that is an option in Corel but I am not that familiar with AI but I'm thinking that you can do it as well. I always export to my desktop then import into my Silhouette software and you don't lose any quality. It is a nice way to use anything you create to cut with your Silhouette. Of course you can always import your eps files as a bitmap and trace in your software, it takes a minute but has worked nicely for me. If you have downloaded eps or cdr files from the internet you would need to open in Corel (or AI) and then save or export as dxf to cut in Silhouette. Still not a bad deal considering you still have no cartriges to buy or any other expensive stuff.
I can cut Flock and when I do that I set my blade holder on #4. 
I love my Cameo and I really like the software that comes with it. It is my opinion that it is a bargain.
Good luck,
Bonnie


----------



## Max mozley (Nov 12, 2010)

a123bonnie said:


> At this time you cannot cut directly from Corel or AI, the best way to cut your Corel and AI files is to export your vector image as dxf format from Corel and yes that is an option in Corel but I am not that familiar with AI but I'm thinking that you can do it as well. I always export to my desktop then import into my Silhouette software and you don't lose any quality. It is a nice way to use anything you create to cut with your Silhouette. Of course you can always import your eps files as a bitmap and trace in your software, it takes a minute but has worked nicely for me. If you have downloaded eps or cdr files from the internet you would need to open in Corel (or AI) and then save or export as dxf to cut in Silhouette. Still not a bad deal considering you still have no cartriges to buy or any other expensive stuff.
> I can cut Flock and when I do that I set my blade holder on #4.
> I love my Cameo and I really like the software that comes with it. It is my opinion that it is a bargain.
> Good luck,
> Bonnie


 Bonnie thank you very much for your fast and detail answer!Appreciate it!
I am very satisfied to hear that I can cut both my work created in Corel/AI and downloaded Eps/cdr vector images by saving or exporting as dxf file,and thet cutting from siluette program.This is very useful info!Especialy that I have downloaded tons of cool vector logos and stuff from web,and knowing that I wont need to trace it !
I am looking to buy not too expensive cutter to start a small t-shirt bussines back here in my town,and I think I will most probably order Cameo
Bonnie can you advise me what else should I buy with cutter,I mean what accesories,spare parts,cutting matts,extra blades etc.I am asking because I am not from USA and would like to buy all things needed at once so I could save on shipping costs?
On the end It remains the question can AI save/convert its files to dxf file format?
Bonnie thanks again
cheers!


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

You will want extra blades for sure and a couple of extra mats. You might want to get your vinyl here also. I like www.specialty-graphics.com because they carry items especially for the Cameo. You will need a weeding tool and you might see something else that you need as you look around the net. You can go to www.youtube.com and type in "Silhouette Cutter" in the search box and get many videos on the cutter and the software.
Good luck!


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

This is quite old now but noticed a few questions answered. They may have been figured out but I'll post my experience.

Ps. I no longer use it as I upgraded to the ce5000, it's such a shame I can't use it with this machine. 

For rhinestones you need the upgraded designer edition. This also also you to open .svg, which in y opinion is a must, especially because you can create more detailed artwork in AI and bring in to silhouette studio to cut. 

The rhinestone feature was cool, has a nice stone count to help estimate cost. 1 thing I did notice, it isn't as accurate as r-wear when it comes to stone placement. Often I had to release and adjust. 

What did annoy me quite often is not being able to work on a bigger art board easily. Studio began to tell me the graphic is too big, 1 major major flaw to this is scaling, it was the 1 terrible feature they never really thought about. The cameo can only cut 12" wide, silhouette studio does not scale your artwork beyond this. So if you're trying to scale and determine the height of a 2.5m sign, it'll stretch length to 2.5m but scale height to 30cm, resulting in a miss-ratio, incredibly frustrating at times. 

But overall, nice bit of software indeed. 

Now, graphtec, please release a robo master pro replacement!!!!!!


----------

